# acrobat pdf-datein unter linux bearbeiten

## tzzaetaynzz

hallo an alle,

gibt es die moeglichkeit pdf dateien von adobe acrobat unter linux zu bearbeiten.

ich habe lediglich eine klitze kleine aenderung die ich durchfuehren will

und moecht so wenig wie moeglich aufwand betreiben.

----------

## Earthwings

koffice kann das angeblich in der neuen 1.3er version (http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/6400.html)

----------

## beejay

Afaik sind PDF-Dokumente "one-way"-codiert. Dass heisst zwar, man könnte Dokumente in PDF exportieren aber nie zurück. Die Dokumente sind damit quasi "versiegelt" -- nicht umsonst sind die ganzen eBooks PDF-Dateien  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

trotzalledem kann koffice 1.3 tatsächlich .pdf-dateien importieren (ob und was

beim importieren dann verlorengeht, weiss ich nicht) und dann bearbeiten.

ist auf jedenfall eine interessante neuerung, vor allen dingen

kann man die datei dann in koffice ausdrucken und nicht mehr

in diesem gewöhnungsbedürftigen xpdf etc.

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Afaik sind PDF-Dokumente "one-way"-codiert. Dass heisst zwar, man könnte Dokumente in PDF exportieren aber nie zurück. Die Dokumente sind damit quasi "versiegelt" -- nicht umsonst sind die ganzen eBooks PDF-Dateien 

 

dein argument ist gut.    :Shocked: 

das heisst acrobat writer oder was auch immer für die erstellung nötig war,

hat eine dateivorlage in der man schreibt

und beim speichern wird das dokument "versiegelt" .

also brauche ich um aenderungen zu machen diese "vor-versiegelte" version des dokuments?

----------

## beejay

Probier doch erstmal das, was borisdigital gesagt hat - ich benutze kein KOffice - wenn es aber wirklich PDF-Dateien editieren kann, würde ich ihm gerne mal ein paar MB Plattenplatz zugestehen   :Smile: 

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

mal sehen.

ich kann mich nicht mit kde anfreunden.

somit habe ich auch nichts auf meiner platte

was mit kde zu tun hat.

die installation wuerde mehr aufwand bedeuten,

als ich angedacht hatte.

danke, an alle.

----------

## Earthwings

vielleicht hilft dir das auch

```

*  media-gfx/pstoedit

      Latest version available: 3.33

      Latest version installed: 3.33

      Size of downloaded files: 712 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pstoedit.net/pstoedit

      Description: translates PostScript and PDF graphics into other vector formats

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

```
*  media-gfx/pstoedit
```

werde ich mal ausprobieren.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Afaik sind PDF-Dokumente "one-way"-codiert. Dass heisst zwar, man könnte Dokumente in PDF exportieren aber nie zurück. Die Dokumente sind damit quasi "versiegelt" -- nicht umsonst sind die ganzen eBooks PDF-Dateien 

 

Das trifft auf ebooks zwar zu, weil sie entsprechend gecrypted/modifiziert sind. beim erzeugen mti acrobat kann man auch angeben, ob z.B. nur mti PW/KEY das kopieren des ASCII-Textes oder z.B. das Drucken erlaubt ist.

Ein ganz normal PDF ist nichts weiter als ein 'more-advances' Postscript und ist somit komplett frei editierbar.

----------

## sirro

Prinzipiell müsste sowas doch mit einer OCR-Software auf jeden Fall möglich sein, oder?

Einfach das PDF einlesen und Texterkennung laufen lassen... Natürlich mit den von OCR bekannten Einschränkungen!

----------

## Quotenjunkie

*  app-text/pdftk

      Latest version available: 1.12

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 761 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk

      Description: A tool for manipulating PDF documents

      License:     GPL-2

vielleicht klappts damit habs aber noch net ausprobiert

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *Quotenjunkie wrote:*   

> *  app-text/pdftk
> 
> ...
> 
> vielleicht klappts damit habs aber noch net ausprobiert

 

danke fuer den hinweis.

----------

## zervus

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Prinzipiell müsste sowas doch mit einer OCR-Software auf jeden Fall möglich sein, oder?
> 
> Einfach das PDF einlesen und Texterkennung laufen lassen... Natürlich mit den von OCR bekannten Einschränkungen!

 

PDF-Verarbeitung ist in vielen OCR-Programmen schon direkt eingebaut, lässt sich also recht komfortabel benutzen.

----------

